# Americans are keeping bieber



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

We beat you guys in women and mens Olympic hockey. Those games were to decide who keeps bieber. Thanks for losing Americans.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

And to think they have Miley Cyrus and Obama too. Want Quebec?


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

No you misunderstand. The Canadian teams were playing to KEEP Bieber. The US team for the country's sake lost the game.  Golds mean little. Getting rid of Bieber priceless!


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

carcajou said:


> And to think they have Miley Cyrus and Obama too. Want Quebec?


Dont forget kim and kanye lmao. No wonder they are going downhill.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

It gives the media pleny of train wrecks to talk about so they can avoid telling us about the erosion of our constitutional rights.

Anytime you want to line em up for some football, we'll leave you Canadians looking out yer earholes.....lol.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Lol this is about hockey not football. Just had to rub it in a bit because I heard a few American media sources saying how they were going to thump Canada. Wonder what excuses they are making now.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

ontario hay man said:


> Lol this is about hockey not football. Just had to rub it in a bit because I heard a few American media sources saying how they were going to thump Canada. Wonder what excuses they are making now.


Funny, I never heard we were supposed to "thump" Canada at hockey anywhere. 1-0 is a pretty close game. Womens game was close, too.
True about football Ontario, just giving a little back. 

Sorry, it's because I'm in a bad mood.....we're becoming more socialist everyday. Combine that with Obamas "end of austerity" announcement and yeah, I'm a little testy....


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Oh yeah and you can keep your crack smoking mayor of Toronto, Bob Ford, too. lmao....
Sorry Ontario, couldnt resist.
(Obama only smoked pot.) haha


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

The dude might smoke crack but hes driving Torontos debt down at a rediculous pace. Maybe Obama needs to upgrade to crack to start heading the right way.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I didn't say his politics were bad, I said he's a mayor of a city that's a capital of a province that smokes crack.....and you can keep him......just like we gotta keep your train wreck Beiber. Lol
All good fun.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Lol it sure is. I would take biebs back before I would take Nobama.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Since you Canadians gave us Bieber we will be neighborly and return the favor and give y'all Obama and his sidekick.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Tell you what, we'll give you back Captain Kirk, Neil Young and Pam Anderson IF you'll take OBummer....
Deal?


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> Funny, I never heard we were supposed to "thump" Canada at hockey anywhere. 1-0 is a pretty close game. Womens game was close, too.
> True about football Ontario, just giving a little back.
> 
> Sorry, it's because I'm in a bad mood.....we're becoming more socialist everyday. Combine that with Obamas "end of austerity" announcement and yeah, I'm a little testy....


You guys have been socialist for a long time just never knew. Think about it. True capitalism and socialism are very similar. All the power and control are in the hands of a very few and the rest of the masses just work for them and do as they say.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Funny....I thought Obummer would be Canadian dream. Devout socialist, promoter of national medicine....


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

No shot. Keep him.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

ontario hay man said:


> The dude might smoke crack but hes driving Torontos debt down at a rediculous pace. Maybe Obama needs to upgrade to crack to start heading the right way.


Just like old Ralph Klein. He was a much better leader till he gave up drinking.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Poor old Ralph. He was a great leader.


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

hog987 said:


> You guys have been socialist for a long time just never knew. Think about it. True capitalism and socialism are very similar. All the power and control are in the hands of a very few and the rest of the masses just work for them and do as they say.


If you really believe that you need to move south. You've been out in the cold too long.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

You guys won Bieber fair and square. It was "winner take all". I never was much on moral victories but may make an exception just this once.

We are not like WallMart. We have a no return policy and will enforce it Texas style!

Do we even have a hockey team? A real one that competes in Olympics and such?

Guess I need to get out more.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Tim/South said:


> You guys won Bieber fair and square. It was "winner take all". I never was much on moral victories but may make an exception just this once.
> We are not like WallMart. We have a no return policy and will enforce it Texas style!
> 
> Do we even have a hockey team? A real one that competes in Olympics and such?
> Guess I need to get out more.


First lets clarify. It was loser take bieber  dont be a sore loser tim. Second you guys have a very good team. Kessel and van reimsdyk play for my team in the nhl. The rest are good to. Just not good enough to beat Canada. I will give them credit. I loved watching them send the Russians packing.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

discbinedr said:


> If you really believe that you need to move south. You've been out in the cold too long.


Lol

You just proved a point.

I didn't write it down didn't want to offend too many people but.

Anyone south of the Canadian boarder would not believe my statement about socialism and capitalism. Most of you just have been taught a different opinion.

But like I said when it comes down to it both of them are very much the same.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I totally disagree if you are saying Capitalism and socialism are similar. 
And it's pretty easy to see that for every socialistic program we adopt, we become more of an entitlement, lazy, poorer society. We create more lazy people and higher taxes. 
Since 2008, the year of obamas immaculation, we nearly doubled the amount of people on food stamps because we have a president who believes in hand outs, but does not believe in a vibrant, productive hard working American economy.

Beiber? He's going to be in prison in the next few years. It'll be fun to watch the little boy self destruct.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Jd I hate to say it but your middle paragraph pretty much says it all.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

I guess it's the wrong time of the year for me to wear my Blue Bomber hat.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Cant resist this.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah you do seem to have a little bit more dislike for us down here than the average Canadian.....lol

Those posters are a little mean spirited and petty. The person who made them reminds me of someone with an inferiority complex.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Why is it that Eastern Canadians act so much differently than the Western Province Canadians?

Regards, Mike


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

We in the West are farther away from Ottawa and Quebec which naturally makes us happier. :lol:


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

I do it all in fun. I dont have a care in the world. I would expect the same if you guys won.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

ontario hay man said:


> I do it all in fun. I dont have a care in the world. I would expect the same if you guys won.


Are we talking about the Olympics or just ice soccer.....whatever happened to the highlighted pucks anyway....


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

somedevildawg said:


> Are we talking about the Olympics or just ice soccer.....whatever happened to the highlighted pucks anyway....


The Olympics and they did away with that 15 years ago lol.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

ontario hay man said:


> Lol this is about hockey not football. Just had to rub it in a bit because I heard a few American media sources saying how they were going to thump Canada. Wonder what excuses they are making now.


Our media is excellent at making excuses. People are losing their doctors not keeping them, premiums are going up not down, global warming caused record cold, obama got a second term. Making one up for our hockey players losing instead of winning shouldn't be a problem.

Maybe our players just wanted to avoid having to pay taxes from winning?

And can you believe that happy bullish*t? Our winners will have to pay taxes while representing the U.S.A.

http://www.nbcnews.com/storyline/sochi-olympics/olympic-medal-well-done-now-pay-your-taxes-uncle-sam-n33651


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Thats the stupidest shit I ever heard. Why do they have to tax the people representing their country. Do soldiers pay tax? They should be exempt for sure.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

ontario hay man said:


> Thats the stupidest shit I ever heard. Why do they have to tax the people representing their country. Do soldiers pay tax? They should be exempt for sure.


Yes, I would say that back 20-25 years ago this was not an issue, athletes had to be amateurs......now that we've gone from amateurs to professional athletes and all the way to buying said pro athletes, I would say it's fair......I think they should pay


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> Yes, I would say that back 20-25 years ago this was not an issue, athletes had to be amateurs......now that we've gone from amateurs to professional athletes and all the way to buying said pro athletes, I would say it's fair......I think they should pay


Not all are professional's though. Allowing professionals into the Olympics was just wrong.

About as wrong as some who have bottomless pockets spending an obscene amount to end up with the winning 4H steer.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

mlappin said:


> Not all are professional's though. Allowing professionals into the Olympics was just wrong.
> 
> About as wrong as some who have bottomless pockets spending an obscene amount to end up with the winning 4H steer.


Whose to say some guys dont do that for their kids. Only sport that does it is hockey. Which makes sense because the Europeans can use their beat guys we can to.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Bullcrap, it is suppose to be a amateur athletes....it always was until we started getting beat by countries using professional athletes, we just couldn't stand for it, typical American mindset; If they can cheat, we should be able to cheat, shoulda had a golfer running the Olympic committee for us. Personally I could care less about most of the Olympics because of that, lost its excitement. I'll tell you what was exciting, when we beat the Russians with our all-star college team in hockey.....THAT was exciting, this time, I could've cared less, we shoulda beat em. I despise the Olympics now, the hype, the politics and the IOC.....


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

mlappin said:


> Not all are professional's though. Allowing professionals into the Olympics was just wrong.
> 
> About as wrong as some who have bottomless pockets spending an obscene amount to end up with the winning 4H steer.


You're right about that, however most are considered professional, and I'm with you, they should be amateurs.

Not sure I'm with you on that last sentence however, up in your neck, when a steer sells....does the proceeds not go straight to the child? Thank god for those people here, if we waited on some of the other people, the kids wouldn't make crap....always amazes me that people will not spend a lil extra considering its a fund raising event. I go to a lot of benefit auctions during the year, I hear people over talking about how much someone paid for this and that, bizarre to me, when I go to a fund raiser, I don't worry too much what the product costs in the store, throw it all out the window to a degree, you're raising money for someone/something, retail price doesn't have much to do with it, especially since you're able to write off that widget....I bought the grand champion at the steer show the last 3 years, mainly because it creates a lot of buzz, it's usually the first auctioned and that means prices across the board go up based on the GC and reserve GC. Think I paid 4.75 last year for 900lb steer last year. I don't mind it much, but I also stay till the end of the auction and bid at least an opening bid of 1.50 on all of the steers, got stuck with a few of those as well, buy back was .90 so you loose .60 a pound, but the kid benefits and the program benefits, what I hate is seeing the same damn people every year, they milk us dry.......

Maybe Canada could auction off their darling Bieber.....I won't be bidding on that one...


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Somedevildawg,I'm sure what Marty was referring to with the winning 4-H steer is that some parents will go buy a show calf for the kid to show for some crazy amout just to win.They may pay 5-10K or more were as many kids will pull one out of the pen to show that they raised themselves.These show calves would prly die in a feedlot.They are pampered in their airconditioned shed all summer so they grow more hair.They may have had their heads surgically sculpted.And perhaps even illegal drugs used on them.All in the name of winning,what have they taught these kids.To win at whatever cost?


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

I will bid $5 then donate him to you guys. As for the hockey ya it was a great story how us beat the Russians with college kids. However those Russians they beat were professionals. The only reason they didnt play in the nhl was because communism prevented them from leaving Russia. So if Russians and other countries that have used professionals for 50 years its not fair for us and canada to use them to? That doesnt make much sense. It would be like saying the bcs champion game was for amateurs then the Russians sending in the denver broncos.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

somedevildawg said:


> Bullcrap, it is suppose to be a amateur athletes....it always was until we started getting beat by countries using professional athletes, we just couldn't stand for it, typical American mindset; If they can cheat, we should be able to cheat, shoulda had a golfer running the Olympic committee for us. Personally I could care less about most of the Olympics because of that, lost its excitement. I'll tell you what was exciting, when we beat the Russians with our all-star college team in hockey.....THAT was exciting, this time, I could've cared less, we shoulda beat em. I despise the Olympics now, the hype, the politics and the IOC.....


I couldnt agree more.
College football is also loaded with corruption. Was watching scouting combine with my son who is a promising football and lacrosse player.
We laughed when "Tyrone Shackleford" or "Nicky Bagadonuts" would line up to get timed in the 40 yd and the announcer would also go over his police rap sheet.
What we have done to sports is obscene. College athletes should either be paid professionals that dont go to college classes, like a pro prep league, OR they should be true scholar athletes that receive no scholarships and only play for pride.
One or the other, not an overlap of both.
I was a walk on D-1 college athlete. Got to know a lot of full ride players. Nothing but a bunch of pampered brats. They would laugh at guys like us who made a team and played only for pride with no chance of a paycheck.
It should be same with olympics, once you recieve one dollar in compensation, you are a pro.
Jim Thorpe is rolling in his grave right now. We took his medals away for a much lesser infraction than 1/2 these olympic athletes are guilty of.


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

Just my opinion, I think collage and pro sports games are rigged/bought. If not why would a collage win every game and lose their butt bad on the champion game. When the couch will not change the way he is playing to lose. I mean, if something doesn't work, why would you keep playing the same players and the same way the whole game. I just think it's all bought like our politicians. Big money wins, or in the case of sports loses. And it seems it's coming into high school sports too.

Maybe you sports guys can change my opinion on this. Just my opinion, not trying to start a war over sports.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> Somedevildawg,I'm sure what Marty was referring to with the winning 4-H steer is that some parents will go buy a show calf for the kid to show for some crazy amout just to win.They may pay 5-10K or more were as many kids will pull one out of the pen to show that they raised themselves.These show calves would prly die in a feedlot.They are pampered in their airconditioned shed all summer so they grow more hair.They may have had their heads surgically sculpted.And perhaps even illegal drugs used on them.All in the name of winning,what have they taught these kids.To win at whatever cost?


Ya, I see that same scenario here as well, didn't think about that.....pathetic isn't it, I only buy from people I know, true country guys and gals, but sure enuf there's the other ones there as well.......I do like rewarding the kids for their hard work.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

AndyL said:


> Just my opinion, I think collage and pro sports games are rigged/bought. If not why would a collage win every game and lose their butt bad on the champion game. When the couch will not change the way he is playing to lose. I mean, if something doesn't work, why would you keep playing the same players and the same way the whole game. I just think it's all bought like our politicians. Big money wins, or in the case of sports loses. And it seems it's coming into high school sports too.
> Maybe you sports guys can change my opinion on this. Just my opinion, not trying to start a war over sports.


I think the bigger thing is they play in divisions or conferences. The teams they play are weak then they have to play the champion of the other conference for the title and they dont match up right. Ex denver last year.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Personally I think all available steers should go into a pool then drawn randomly. That way the kids whose folks are just barely scraping by have the same chance to get the same genetics as the kids whose folks can afford to pay to have their lawn mown, the house cleaned, the landscaping done and generally have money to burn.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> You're right about that, however most are considered professional, and I'm with you, they should be amateurs.
> 
> Not sure I'm with you on that last sentence however, up in your neck, when a steer sells....does the proceeds not go straight to the child? Thank god for those people here, if we waited on some of the other people, the kids wouldn't make crap....always amazes me that people will not spend a lil extra considering its a fund raising event. I go to a lot of benefit auctions during the year, I hear people over talking about how much someone paid for this and that, bizarre to me, when I go to a fund raiser, I don't worry too much what the product costs in the store, throw it all out the window to a degree, you're raising money for someone/something, retail price doesn't have much to do with it, especially since you're able to write off that widget....I bought the grand champion at the steer show the last 3 years, mainly because it creates a lot of buzz, it's usually the first auctioned and that means prices across the board go up based on the GC and reserve GC. Think I paid 4.75 last year for 900lb steer last year. I don't mind it much, but I also stay till the end of the auction and bid at least an opening bid of 1.50 on all of the steers, got stuck with a few of those as well, buy back was .90 so you loose .60 a pound, but the kid benefits and the program benefits, what I hate is seeing the same damn people every year, they milk us dry.......
> 
> Maybe Canada could auction off their darling Bieber.....I won't be bidding on that one...


I was referring to the parents who have bottomless pockets spending an obscene amount so their "kid" can win. It's the parents doing the winning, the poorest kid in the county can't compete against the richest.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

mlappin said:


> Personally I think all available steers should go into a pool then drawn randomly. That way the kids whose folks are just barely scraping by have the same chance to get the same genetics as the kids whose folks can afford to pay to have their lawn mown, the house cleaned, the landscaping done and generally have money to burn.


They do have 1 class of hol st calves here with the younger kids.There was about 20 kids in it and they drew a # for a calf out of a pen.The kids purchase the calf at market price,take care of it,pay for feed,and at the fair they have option to resell it or keep it.The calves all came off same calf grower farm and they try to make them all even.At the end they sell the ribbon here not the calf itself like some other fairs do.The one thing I don't care for is BTO farmers kid will prly get a lot more for his blue ribbon then kid growing up on a hobby farm that don't buy new paint.


----------

